# Okay, who painted the turkeys??



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I was driving by a field today and saw off to my left what looked like a field of large easter egg-colored birds. Of course I stopped, had to back up like half a mile , and luckily had the camera!! (I was on my way to see my niece so I always have the camera then lol). It was a field full of colorful. . .turkeys! I didn't know turkeys came in white, beige, red, and black! They were really lovely. All the turkeys I usually see are just brown. So here are the pics, aren't they cool looking?? 

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Turkeys


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh they're pretty  There are a lot of different colored domestic turkeys. Royal Palms for example, are either all white with red (I think), blue, or black lacing like some pigeons. I've seen a couple very light colored turkeys with wild flocks before. I don't know if you'd call those albino but they sure were interesting looking


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's more turkey colors
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/poultry/turkeys/
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Turkeys/BRKTurkey.html


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

awsome pictures. domestic turkeys are so funny my freind have like 6 domestic toms whatling around his house and they were like big ugly dogs.they would follow you around every where and gobble constantly.it was funny too because if one gobbled the rest would go off instantly.then sometimes they would walk around all puffed up in a dominate postion and drag their wings around making a very deep low pitch noise.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Very pretty I've always loved turkeys. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Mary Jane, I can't believe what I think I see. Were they being contained by a couple of strands of barbed wire??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that wire can't contain those turkey...It is only two strands....looks like an old livestock area..and the turkeys free to range it....just a guess...pretty birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

the bird man said:


> awsome pictures. domestic turkeys are so funny my freind have like 6 domestic toms whatling around his house and they were like big ugly dogs.they would follow you around every where and gobble constantly.it was funny too because if one gobbled the rest would go off instantly.then sometimes they would walk around all puffed up in a dominate postion and drag their wings around making a very deep low pitch noise.


Birdman, change the gobble to a coo and you have describe my boy Vinnie. He walks around the house all day, spreading and dragging his tail. 


Maryjane, I really enjoyed seeing those beautiful turkeys. I knew there were the wild turkeys that are dark colored and the white domestic but I never knew they came in other colors too.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, a few stands of wire can't hold those turkeys back. They're actually pretty good fliers unless they're the kind bred bigger for meat purposes. I'm guessing the weird colored ones were kept by someone or still are if all of those are domestic


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Nope, these are "wild" turkeys doing their own thing in an abandoned field. There are no houses there. I see the regular colored turkeys all over town in fields and such, but never such colorful ones. Maybe someone's "pets" got loose and joined up with the ferals.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh I love turkeys! They're so funny! We don't get wild ones in the UK but I made friends with this one at Birdworld last year...





Hehe, he was the coolest!!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*white turkey's*

Just yesterday as I was getting up from the computer I looked out into the back yard and noticed a flock of turkeys feeding in the back. I don't realy pay that much attention to them anymore so I did not give them a second look. A while later I went to go out the front door and they where all grazing right in front of me and to my surprise three of them where white. There was about twenty five of them and they are for sure wild turkeys. I tried to get the camera but they heard me and that was it, Like a magic trick (poof gone) I will be watching for them but it is hunting season here and I am not sure if I will see them again, I will keep my hopes up so I can post a pic>Kevin


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

when i went to the geauga county fair last month, i fiiiiiiiiiinally got to pet a few turkeys! this is the first year that the majority of them were actually sweet! i was blown away! you could scoot around to the sides of their pens, and reach in, and the only time they flinched at all, was when i had to see what their legs and feet felt like. totally amazing, they're soft as all get out, i hear they are SUPER smart, and you could tell they genuinely were loving the petting. i got the wingpits and everything! other people there were looking at me like i was snuggling up to a tiger or something.

i felt like the turkey whisperer.

just another event that confirms the 'no eating birds' thing for me. i'm pretty sure i would die of horror. funny how snuggling the cows didn't have the same effect on me, huh? weird.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on your new turkeys. Now we want pictures ya know!


----------

